
Show HN: HelpSite.io – Create an Awesome Support Center / Knowledge Base / FAQs - helpsite
http://helpsite.io/
======
helpsite
Hey HN,

I started HelpSite.io because I was tired of choosing between always
reinventing the wheel when it came to building out a support center website
manually, or having to use a bulky tool like Zendesk that focuses on a million
different features, when all I care about is the hosted knowledge base
software.

A few nice things:

\- Really fast search, powered by Algolia

\- An intelligent contact form that auto-suggests articles

\- A generous free plan which even supports custom domains (via CNAME).

[https://helpsite.io](https://helpsite.io)

I'd love to hear feedback and would be happy to answer any questions!

~~~
deftnerd
I love the idea. I'll likely be using the site soon for some small sites I run
but don't make enough money or traffic to warrant the "heavier" choices for
support pages.

One thing you might want to add to encourage people to sign up is allow
contact form submissions to be pushed to the slack API for paying users.

~~~
helpsite
Since our contact form just sends regular email to whichever address you want,
you can already achieve this! Slack has a "Send emails to Slack" feature [1]
that should do what you want.

Naturally, I just created an FAQ article [2] to describe how to do it :)

[1] [https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/206819278-Sending-e...](https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/206819278-Sending-emails-to-Slack)

[2] [https://help.helpsite.io/articles/1014-receive-contact-
form-...](https://help.helpsite.io/articles/1014-receive-contact-form-entries-
in-slack)

~~~
helpsite
EDIT: We went ahead and removed the limit entirely.

